# Jerking off to porn daily is worst thing u can do as a male



## oldcell (Sep 27, 2019)

Like whats the point to watch another male fucking female with a dick in your hand? 

If u want to destroy your dopamine receptors, loose hair, get acne, became lazy af, zombie with no energy u can jerk off

Fuck jerking off i am already scared to fap when i already know how i feel after it


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 27, 2019)

Ok


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 27, 2019)

I agree man i am working on stopping pornography i am going to start fucking beckies tbh to satisfy my sexual needs porn is cuckery


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 27, 2019)

you should just fap when you have the urge, you should never have to log onto your pc to get the urge


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 27, 2019)

I haven't jerked off in 4 years now but i remember what kinda of feeling i used to have when i did it.

Ever time i finished fapping i would feel like the biggest the most miserable Subhuman on the planet.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 27, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Like whats the point to watch another male fucking female with a dick in your hand?
> 
> If u want to destroy your dopamine receptors, loose hair, get acne, became lazy af, zombie with no energy u can jerk off
> 
> Fuck jerking off i am already scared to fap when i already know how i feel after it


True 







Roping Subhuman said:


> I haven't jerked off in 4 years now but i remember what kinda of feeling i used to have when i did it.
> 
> Ever time i finished fapping i would feel like the biggest the most miserable Subhuman on the planet.


You haven't jerked off in 4 years?How did you do it?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 27, 2019)

What a cope. It's better than fucking ugly foids or being cuck. I rather fap whole life that fuck unattractive foid, be cuck, aproach foids that don't want me, socialmaxing with normies etc.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 27, 2019)

If fapping to porn burns your dopamine receptors, how come chad dumping his load in prime jb's and getting unlimited validation isn't in a psychiatric hospital yet?

C O P E
O 
P 
E


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 27, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> You haven't jerked off in 4 years?How did you do it?



I rotmaxxed that's how.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 27, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> I rotmaxxed that's how.


what's that?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 27, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> what's that?



Rotting.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 27, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> If fapping to porn burns your dopamine receptors, how come chad dumping his load in prime jb's and getting unlimited validation isn't in a psychiatric hospital yet?
> 
> C O P E
> O
> ...


There is huge difference between fucking a women you love and watching a whore on your screen.


Roping Subhuman said:


> Rotting.


How do you do that?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 27, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> There is huge difference between fucking a women you love and watching a whore on your screen.


Ofcourse there is, fucking a girl releases 10 times more dopamine. 'muh dopamine receptors'


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 27, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> Ofcourse there is, fucking a girl releases 10 times more dopamine. 'muh dopamine receptors'


No,its more about self esteem than anything.


----------



## nastynas (Sep 27, 2019)

iy always feel better about myself and about life after not fapping or watching porno for a while. right after i feel disgust in myself and miserable in life.


----------



## dingodongo (Sep 27, 2019)

Do you know these kind of pornos where the boyfriend only gets to watch his gf get fucked by some other dude. That is what watching porn and jerking off is basically. Cucking yourself.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 27, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> How do you do that?



Just have no life.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 27, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Just have no life.


wouldn't that lead to depression?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 27, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> No,its more about self esteem than anything.


This it's more about self esteem and validation than anything else tbh ngl


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 27, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> wouldn't that lead to depression?



Yes that's how you rotmaxx.


----------



## Ghostcel (Sep 27, 2019)

IM COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMING


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 27, 2019)

Any proof for these claims?:



oldcell said:


> loose hair,
> get acne,


Distruction of dopamine receptors, is to much claim imo. For a dude that jacks off once per day and watches like 15 minutes of porn. For addicts that do it for long hours per day of watching porn and jacking of more often. ofcourse, then it's kinda true what you said on dopamine receptors.

"became lazy af, zombie with no energy". Semi true, imo. Only if watches pornfor alot of time per day and masturbates multipule times per day.
I must say, when I was with previous gf. I was more lazy/zombie energy; then now. Because sex, is also pretty exhausting and causing lazy af, zombie with no energy. It's not asif guys whom have regular/plenty sex are walking around with high energy.


----------



## IWantToMax (Sep 27, 2019)

Lmao nofap is such a coping. Jfl like another user already said how comes Chads that fuck on the daily have no psychic problems? How comes their T levels are high af? Man the only thing I can agree with nofap is that wasting semen is fucking retarded LOL it contains all of your zinc and proteins. 
Just eat semen afterwards after Cumming crew checking in


----------



## zerofad3 (Sep 27, 2019)

Masturbation for a human is allowed but it has to be to their own thoughts and feelings. So fapping to your own imagination has no negative impact.


----------



## IWantToMax (Sep 27, 2019)

zerofad3 said:


> Masturbation for a human is allowed but it has to be to their own thoughts and feelings. So fapping to your own imagination has no negative impact.


Even fapping to porn has no negative impact jfl


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 27, 2019)

I fap 3 times a day consistently past few months, I just get random erections and can't focus on anything


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 27, 2019)

brb gonna jerk off to porn


----------



## Heirio (Sep 27, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Like whats the point to watch another male fucking female with a dick in your hand?
> 
> If u want to destroy your dopamine receptors, loose hair, get acne, became lazy af, zombie with no energy u can jerk off
> 
> Fuck jerking off i am already scared to fap when i already know how i feel after it


I mostly jerk off to girls I'm already fucking, not porn. Most of this shit will only happen to people with bad genetics imo.

I still have perfectly thick hair, perfectly straight hairline, and my hair has literally never changed. I get like 1 pimple a month if I'm unlucky. I always have a ton of energy, even only sleeping 5/6 hrs a day, and I feel fine after cumming.

The entire point of your body is to cum and recreate, why would it want you to feel horrible afterwards? If you feel like shit, its because you, inside, know that you're degenerate. It has nothing to do with the act of masturbating itself.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 27, 2019)

Heirio said:


> The entire point of your body is to cum and recreate, why would it want you to feel horrible afterwards? If you feel like shit, its because you, inside, know that you're degenerate. It has nothing to do with the act of masturbating itself


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Sep 27, 2019)

Heirio said:


> The entire point of your body is to cum and recreate, why would it want you to feel horrible afterwards? If you feel like shit, its because you, inside, know that you're degenerate. It has nothing to do with the act of masturbating itself.


If u wanna cum u should be reproducing. Theres nothing normal or healthy about ejaculating through masturbation.

The most idiotic thing the modern man is doing today is wasting his life force and not get anything in return except for 5 seconds of pleasure and long term side effects.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Sep 27, 2019)

It’s all genetics masturbating will exasperate your garbage genes


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 27, 2019)

Greasy Travolta said:


> If u wanna cum u should be reproducing. Theres nothing normal or healthy about ejaculating through masturbation.
> 
> The most idiotic thing the modern man is doing today is wasting his life force and not get anything in return except for 5 seconds of pleasure and long term side effects.


chimps wank after losing fights


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Sep 27, 2019)

No nofap for your face


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 27, 2019)

Serious post:

I dont feel anything watching porn anymore. I truly hate women. Ded srs


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 27, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> you should just fap when you have the urge,


Then I’d have to fap almost every single day.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 27, 2019)

I've been doing this for 10+ years and now I got ED.


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Sep 27, 2019)

I have friends who cannot perform sex anymore because of porn, it rewired their brains to have erection only when looking at 2 people having sex via screen.

This is the most disgusting weak betaish thing a guy can do, if you do this, kill yourself. You just rewire your brain to PORN, you rewire your brain to be against nature. You will not be able to penetrate, it will take ages for your brain to rewire to normal sexual arousal pattern. So, watch porn ? masturbate on porn ? go for it, one less idiot will reproduce.

You all deserve your pain, you, the ones watching porn, you fucking losers


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 27, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> I have friends who cannot perform sex anymore because of porn, it rewired their brains to have erection only when looking at 2 people having sex via screen.


Fuck my life this is exactly where I'm at right now. I've lost any hope of being fixed.


----------



## Heirio (Sep 27, 2019)

Greasy Travolta said:


> If u wanna cum u should be reproducing. Theres nothing normal or healthy about ejaculating through masturbation.
> 
> The most idiotic thing the modern man is doing today is wasting his life force and not get anything in return except for 5 seconds of pleasure and long term side effects.


Your body doesn't know the difference between sex and masturbation, only you do. If you don't feel bad after sex, but you feel bad after masturbating, then its psychological.


----------



## InZayn (Sep 27, 2019)

Heirio said:


> Your body doesn't know the difference between sex and masturbation, only you do. If you don't feel bad after sex, but you feel bad after masturbating, then its psychological.



It does though. Your body and the girls body release specific hormones that can't be released via self. There are actual benefits to sex and too many cons to masturbation.


----------



## Heirio (Sep 27, 2019)

InZayn said:


> It does though. Your body and the girls body release specific hormones that can't be released via self. There are actual benefits to sex and too many cons to masturbation.


If true, didn't know that. All I know is I've never had any of these feelings


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Sep 27, 2019)

Heirio said:


> Your body doesn't know the difference between sex and masturbation, only you do. If you don't feel bad after sex, but you feel bad after masturbating, then its psychological.



Oh boyo trust me it DOES. HAVING SEX with condom and even body fluids transfer from sweat reach your bloodstream and hers. Also it happens down there and with oral sex.

Doing her without condom will have her release vaginal cum through your penis going straight to your hippotalamus after 15 min of copulation.

That s how she puts a spell on you and you become addicted to her via dna transfer.

You know shit about human animalic side.


Heirio said:


> If true, didn't know that. All I know is I've never had any of these feelings


You are just a wanker.


----------



## InZayn (Sep 27, 2019)

According to xhamster, not indulging yourself in disgusting pornography risks the society become more violent. Oh, and it's also anti-semitic.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 27, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> Oh boyo trust me it DOES. HAVING SEX with condom and even body fluids transfer from sweat reach your bloodstream and hers. Also it happens down there and with oral sex.
> 
> Doing her without condom will have her release vaginal cum through your penis going straight to your hippotalamus after 15 min of copulation.
> 
> ...


Mods pls ban him @Framletgod


----------



## Heirio (Sep 27, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> Oh boyo trust me it DOES. HAVING SEX with condom and even body fluids transfer from sweat reach your bloodstream and hers. Also it happens down there and with oral sex.
> 
> Doing her without condom will have her release vaginal cum through your penis going straight to your hippotalamus after 15 min of copulation.
> 
> ...


I'm a wanker because I haven't experienced these effects? Kys you retard


----------



## IWantToMax (Sep 28, 2019)

Heirio said:


> I mostly jerk off to girls I'm already fucking, not porn. Most of this shit will only happen to people with bad genetics imo.
> 
> I still have perfectly thick hair, perfectly straight hairline, and my hair has literally never changed. I get like 1 pimple a month if I'm unlucky. I always have a ton of energy, even only sleeping 5/6 hrs a day, and I feel fine after cumming.
> 
> The entire point of your body is to cum and recreate, why would it want you to feel horrible afterwards? If you feel like shit, its because you, inside, know that you're degenerate. It has nothing to do with the act of masturbating itself.


I get pimples mostly when I just edge for a couple hours, I guess this is probably due to test spiking crazily. Might be a new T Maxing technique tho


----------



## eyebagcel (Sep 28, 2019)

as soon as i cum from masturbating, my voice gets higher pitched. normally it feels like it's coming deep from my chest, but in cases like this it comes from the top of my throat and nothing i do can change it. i have to wait several hours for it to go to normal which is why i do it rarely and only before bed. fuck masturbating


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 28, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Mods pls ban him @Framletgod


for?


----------



## Mayorga (Sep 28, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> Doing her without condom will have her release vaginal cum through your penis going straight to your hippotalamus after 15 min of copulation.
> 
> That s how she puts a spell on you and you become addicted to her via dna transfer.



Yo wtf lmao


----------



## Okiwaga (Sep 28, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> I have friends who cannot perform sex anymore because of porn, it rewired their brains to have erection only when looking at 2 people having sex via screen.
> 
> This is the most disgusting weak betaish thing a guy can do, if you do this, kill yourself. You just rewire your brain to PORN, you rewire your brain to be against nature. You will not be able to penetrate, it will take ages for your brain to rewire to normal sexual arousal pattern. So, watch porn ? masturbate on porn ? go for it, one less idiot will reproduce.
> 
> You all deserve your pain, you, the ones watching porn, you fucking losers



Thats called being a cuckold....porn is far less exciting than the real thing
Im sure they will be very hard seeing theyr gfs or wifes get railed
you all are just copers


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 28, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> I have friends who cannot perform sex anymore because of porn, it rewired their brains to have erection only when looking at 2 people having sex via screen.
> 
> This is the most disgusting weak betaish thing a guy can do, if you do this, kill yourself. You just rewire your brain to PORN, you rewire your brain to be against nature. You will not be able to penetrate, it will take ages for your brain to rewire to normal sexual arousal pattern. So, watch porn ? masturbate on porn ? go for it, one less idiot will reproduce.
> 
> You all deserve your pain, you, the ones watching porn, you fucking losers


This happened to me; how do i fix it..


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 28, 2019)

If I don't masturbate or ejaculate in any way I get blue balls which are painful af. 

But I agree that habitually jerking off out of boredom is unhealthy.


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 28, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Subhuman


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 28, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> View attachment 122823



What do you want?


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 28, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> What do you want?


Nothing


----------



## Linoob (Sep 28, 2019)

lol i've been jerking once a day to porn just to see how I react,

Never been so confident, low inhib, anxiety free

When I was doing nofap I felt the same if not worse

It's all bullshit


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 28, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> I haven't jerked off in 4 years now but i remember what kinda of feeling i used to have when i did it.
> 
> Ever time i finished fapping i would feel like the biggest the most miserable Subhuman on the planet.


Wow, you must be a God in human shape with all that semen retetion and sexual energy.

Tyson didn't have sex for 5 years and we all know what a beast he was.

What are your powers?


turkproducer said:


> This happened to me; how do i fix it..


6 to 12 months of absolute no porn. You can masturbate to your imagination though.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 28, 2019)

no fap is the bigget shittiest cope, on par with being gluten free and mewing, literal hippie make believe bullshit. its amazing we live in the information age and people still use shitty logic, but it really explains why people did weird shit back in the day like drain blood because they tthought it caused disease.


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Sep 28, 2019)

1. blood donation is even healthier than fasting
2. fasting is healthy cause of autophagy
3. mewing does nothing
4. no fapt helps as in terms of rewiring but not in terms of not orgasming

shit is complex, but yes, hippies are the cancer of this earth with their vibes and energy ideologies that are only poison


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 18, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Like whats the point to watch another male fucking female with a dick in your hand?
> 
> If u want to destroy your dopamine receptors, loose hair, get acne, became lazy af, zombie with no energy u can jerk off
> 
> Fuck jerking off i am already scared to fap when i already know how i feel after it


HOW TF I STOPP 😭😭😭😭


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 18, 2019)

If you're high T you can jerk off 3 times per day and still have the energy to go bang girls and get all of your goals done..

The biggest slayers are the ones who seek sex constantly and have the highest sex drive...It's hormonal..They want to fuck always, that's why they have the most sex...

If you can't jerk off once /twice per day and still lead a normal life then you're fighting an uphill battle with the genetic quality of your sperm...You're trying to make it more valuable by abstaining.

But don't forget, the subhuman who it's shooting out of is still a subhuman - No matter how many self help videos you watch


----------

